# Have anyone ever received a DoorDash request to deliver alcohol?



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I've received a request for a trip to BevMo! and required myself and the customer to be 21 or over.

I'm above 21, but what if the customer hesitates to show identification or if I checked the customer's I.D and the person is below 21, do I keep the alcohol or drive back to the store to return it?

A more worthwhile trip popped up on my Caviar app and I took that trip instead.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I truly have...
From Total Wine...
And that just means...
Instant decline...


----------



## Miteats (Feb 2, 2019)

I once delivered alcohol to a park, but customer never showed up. Called DD. They paid and created a new order to bring it back to BevMo with 6 bucks. That reminds me the the day, after picking up food, customer asked me to stop by BevMo and buy alcohol for him. 🤣


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Miteats said:


> I once delivered alcohol to a park, but customer never showed up. Called DD. They paid and created a new order to bring it back to BevMo with 6 bucks.


If you had refused to take to return order, I guess you would have gotten to keep it (aka "dispose of it"). You aren't an employee - they can't force you to take the return job.

I personally wouldn't have taken the return (if the alcohol was something I'd drink or could be a good gift). No chance for a tip, and a return probably takes longer than a purchase.


----------

